# I wonder



## oldognewtrick (Sep 15, 2013)

What she would say if I put one of these in the garage? 

View attachment 2014-chevy-corvette-pictures-hd-wallpapers.jpg


View attachment 2014-Corvette-Stingray-3.jpg


View attachment Red-2014-Corvette.jpg


----------



## havasu (Sep 15, 2013)

Damn, that is fine looking.


----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2013)

That would be nice but I would just loose my license in it. I'll stick to my slow old pickup.


----------



## Rusty (Sep 17, 2013)

Can it outrun the police radio?


----------



## havasu (Sep 17, 2013)

If you can afford that, you can afford a ticket, or three.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 17, 2013)

I could afford it for a couple months till the repo man came to get it.


----------



## Bubaman (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks like a flattened squared off stretched out Camaro. Which is also an ugly car. To each their own I guess.


----------



## ME87 (Sep 23, 2013)

Yeah, I wish Chevy would have put some more thought into the back end of these cars, rather than just cutting off the back half of a Camaro and sticking it on the Corvette.


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2013)

I'd still drive the **** out of it.


----------



## Rusty (Sep 23, 2013)

The Camaro and Mustang sure look a lot alike anymore.


----------



## mustanggarage (Sep 24, 2013)

I am a ford guy but that car is smokin' if you ask me.  I would love to take one for a drive or three.


----------



## Chris (Sep 24, 2013)

I am also a Ford guy and also would not kick that out of bed for eating cookies.


----------

